
Playbook for achieving product market fit [Video] - docuru
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3Bl4XWIBcw
======
docuru
Dan Olsen talks about understanding the product market fit. And an interesting
example of writing in space when someone invented a pen that can write in
space vs just use pencil.

The video is 38 minutes long, provides great fundamental to evaluating your
idea

